# T4 stacked with Clen



## eboracum10 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi all, has anybody run T4 with Clen? I have been offered some Glaxo T4 and Alpha Clen and wondered what people thought.

Thanks


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

I'd be also interested. I found this...



> Cycle 2: clenbuterol + L-thyroxin + yohimbine
> 
> When taken with clenbuterol, this is the single best fat-burning combination that is available today (with the possible exception of DNP). It also helps to make steroids more effective since it is such a good aid for protein synthesis.
> 
> ...


Anyone can confirm this dosage?

It would be my first experience with clen and T4 as well.

Also today I finished my pct after ph cycle, is it wise to start this combo right away?

Thanks for your opinions


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Never heard of this stack before but 5mg Yohimbine is a very low dose!

Correctly dosed Clen is normally ran somewhere between 80-140mcg daily


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

Well i dont have yohimbine, but I got Astralean and small amount of T4 at hand and I was wondering how these two should be dosed:

a)together

b)first clen, then I'll go carb cycling, then add 2nd cycle of clen and then in reverse diet I'd add T4.

I've found this dosage on some US forum:



> Day1: 20mcg
> 
> Day2: 40mcg
> 
> ...


I don't have ECA stack nor planning to obtain some in near future.

Yesterday I dosed 40mcg of clen and today as well, I had slight shakes 1-1,5 hour after ingestion.

Can anyone recommend the dosing for plan A and B and comment each please?


----------



## kekemuri (Oct 7, 2014)

If anyone knows where to order legit Clen pls PM me. Im having such a hard time....


----------

